# Northcliff Vape King festive closing dates



## SlinX (22/12/14)

Hey all!

So just like head office, my self and Britt would like to thank all of you that have supported the Northcliff branch so amazingly in the last few months of the year, it has been awesome to meet you all and talk nonsense about power pluming!

But alas it is also time for us to close and take a bit of break for the year and so we will be closing on the 23rd (tomorrow) and re-opening on the 6th of January. Have an awesome Christmas and new years and stay safe!

See you all either today, tomorrow or in the new year!

Luke

Reactions: Like 2


----------

